# Hi from BC



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello all,

I am a new member from Vancouver Island, BC. I look forward to meeting you all


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello! welcome to the forum. I love you part of the world. I keep trying to plan a trip there, but lose out to finances. =P


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome!

Im from the Interior of BC but sadly living in Alberta now lol


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Welcome! I am from N.S


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Look at that! I'm a foal! When do I get to be an old nag? Love your pics everyone- I'll have to get some up myself when I can figure this out. I have 2 morgans- a 2 yr old stallion (soon to be a gelding) and an 8 mo. old colt


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I would love to see pictures! Well i have been on here for a while and I am only a yearling LOL


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm working on the pictures. My 2 yr old will be a gelding by this time tomorrow (barring any unforeseen circumstances). I'm hoping he will start behaving like one very soon! He's not bad, just a little too playful at times! I'm waiting on the little guy so he can fill out a bit. They are both quite new to me, and the baby has the longest, wooliest winter coat I have ever seen. I want to see him in his summer coat before I decide. He seems a wee bit underweight but I'm probably just not that used to babies- I can clearly feel his ribs but that's probably fairly normal at his age, right?(8 mos)


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome! I am from Okanagan valley. You will love the forum!


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm from Maple Ridge, I'll be moving to the island next summer!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome!
:lol: An old nag... Very funny, like your sense of humor all ready! :lol:
See you around the forum!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I am actually just starting back into horses after about a 15-year hiatus, but I grew up with them and worked with them for many years until a financially devastating divorce forced me to give it all up when my child was young. Now he is grown and out on his own, and a life-changing injury last summer convinced me it was time to get on with my life again. I feel a bit "out of the loop" now, but hopefully joining this forum will help get me back up to speed.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry you've had to go though all you did!
Glad you are able to have horses again now. The forum is a really great source for all kinds of information from very nice people.
You'll like it here! 

So how did your one's gelding go today, A-okay?
Looking forward to seeing pics of them.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

The gelding didn't happen- it was too cold and wet- we've rescheduled for next Wed. afternoon. Hopefully the weather will cooperate. BTW I suffered a ruptured brain aneurysm and sub-arachnoid hemorrhage last August- thanks to modern technology and a brilliant surgeon I am 100% fine now, but have a new appreciation for life and am determined to make the most of it! Hence the two new horses! I'm also negotiating to buy the 14 acres they are now living on.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, that must have been scary! Can't wait to see them! and the land!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I will post pics as soon as I can. I'm very excited about the possibility of buying this place- it's very quiet and lovely. Today I separated the field in two with electric fencing so the back half can grow in. It's an old pasture that hasn't been used in a few years so the old dry, dead grass is covering up the new stuff, and there are big clumps of brambles growing in some areas. Tomorrow I'm going to mow the whole thing down and overseed it. The horses were not happy about the electric fence- they both got zapped which I guess is good, so they'll stay away from it now.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahahaha! Nice.


----------



## cloud9 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi KatieQ. Welcome to the forum. Your plans sound very exciting. 2 horses and 14 acres sounds perfect!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

That sounds really nice! Is there a home on the land?
You'll have to let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

*My boys*

Here are pics of my two boys- sorry about the different sizes but these are all I've got right now. Banjo is nearly 2 years old, and the little one Strider who is my husband's is now 8 months (pictures were taken several months ago) I haven't got any more recent ones because this is a new computer and I don't have my camera software on it yet. They look much the same only hairier right now, and while Banjo looks half asleep in the picture he usually looks much more awake than that! Also his mane is about 8 inches longer now!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

OMG! He is sooo cute!!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank You! I wish I had a better picture of Strider, and a more recent one because he has the FUZZIEST winter coat ever- he looks like a little stuffed animal! He's also a real sweetheart- loves any kind of attention and will tolerate almost anything you want to do to him (he loves hugs and is now just big enough to put his little head over your shoulder and hug back!)


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

What a handsome pair you have there!
Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks- I just looked at your collection too! Love the minis- they look like such fun! I have never driven but would love to learn.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

KatieQ said:


> Thanks- I just looked at your collection too! Love the minis- they look like such fun! I have never driven but would love to learn.



Oh, thanks!
I love trail riding, but driving the minis is so much fun too! 
I'm thinking about training our big boy, Duke, to drive as well. Just have to see how much time I can work on that with him this summer....


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey! Hope your having fun on the forum. I'm from Alberta but moving out to Vancouver area in about 2 years.


----------

